# Psychlo-x for touring?



## b712 (Aug 18, 2006)

Anybody using the psychlo-x for touring?? Comments/pics please.


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

I just built my PsychloX up for a winter training/dirt road exploring bike. It is not set up for touring but I think it would fit the bill quite nicely. Very comfortable ride. I have been using it on a lot of forest service roads as well as our weekly group ride and I am in love!


----------



## TiRyder (Oct 7, 2005)

gearguywb said:


> I just built my PsychloX up for a winter training/dirt road exploring bike. It is not set up for touring but I think it would fit the bill quite nicely. Very comfortable ride. I have been using it on a lot of forest service roads as well as our weekly group ride and I am in love!


I was thinking of doing the same thing.

Does anyone know the max tire clearance for the Psychlo X? and whether it is different for the standard vs. YBB?

Thanks


----------

